# Simple Planted Tank



## willyblue (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## Molinious (Jan 12, 2012)

Nice looking tank you have there, unfortunately my only dislike is the cliche path, still a nice tank tho, job well done


----------



## newtchaplin (Oct 19, 2011)

that is a great tank, love the plants and over all color


----------



## Tracy Bird (Sep 20, 2011)

Very well done... I like it!


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

i loveeeee it,clean and clear,very pretty..great job. :-D


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

I am a fan of the path. It is something I have done a few times, but I used sand. Very difficult to keep it in check, but I like it. I love the tree!I wouldn't call this tank "simple". It's great!


----------

